# Backpack for an 18 month old?



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

DD LOVES backpacks. Any recommendations for a really small one? All of the "toddler" backpacks I've been able to find online (Skip Hop, PBK, etc.) are still much too big. I'm hoping for something not too expensive and without any licensed characters. Thanks!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

What about one of the little harness backpacks? Like this: http://www.target.com/p/Eddie-Bauer-Harness-Buddy-Brown/-/A-13301714


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you sew? I made my Ds one using this pattern. http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern/

I modified it a little bit for my own vision but you can make it smaller if you think it's too big too.

He loves it and picked out the fabric himself.


----------



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Yes, I do sew, but more so in theory than in practice now that the LO is around. Too bad, because that pattern is adorable.

It hadn't occurred to me that the "leash" would be removable on the harness backpacks - I'll look into those.

Thanks again!


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Look on etsy - there are lots of great ones. I bought one from this seller and I totally love it. Lightweight, small, perfect and exactly what I was looking for. http://www.etsy.com/listing/68262414/lady-bug-toddler-backpack


----------



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out Bratsacks:

http://www.bratsacks.com/


----------



## MadameFancyPants (Dec 12, 2009)

+1 for the Bratsacks!

DS loves his!


----------



## RubenZ (Dec 18, 2009)

This one is cute if you don't want to spend too much.


----------

